# How do you cook fresh beets?



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I bought some fresh beets and I want to learn how to make them. I had a fabulous roasted beet salad last weekend at a local restaurant and they were sooooooo good! Do you boil them? Bake them? How long does it take? Are the greens any good?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

subbing. i need beet help too


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

In the past I boiled them because that's what my MIL taught me (and I'd never eaten beets before)! You wash 'em up, leave the skin on, put a TB of vinegar in the water and boil 'em 'till soft. I think it takes about as long as potatoes, maybe a tidge longer, like half an hour? Then take off the root, remaining stem, and skin when they're cool.

But you can also bake 'em in the oven (takes about an hour?) or microwave like you would a potato (so, prick 'em with a fork and nuke depending on quantity and size). I've never done it, but I imagine you can saute them like you would hashbrown potatoes. You can eat the greens, though they're more bitter than I prefer.


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

We even cut up the celery-like stems and put them in stir fry!


----------



## mama2be11 (Mar 31, 2008)

We love beets here! I boil them with the skins on and when they are done the skins kind of slip off when I peel them. This is much easier than peeling them beforehand. Basically, it is pretty similar to boiling potatoes. I let them cool a bit or run them under cool water when they're done so they are easier to handle, then cut them into bite size wedges and serve them with butter, salt and pepper.







:My DH likes beets grated because that's how my MIL made them. This is usually tedious, IMO. They don't taste any different this way but I think my DH likes the texture. Maybe I'd do it if we were having company. I usually end up eating so many because they are so tasty. Watch out for purple pee!


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

http://www.recipezaar.com/99852

Here's a yummy recipe for Moroccan style beet salad.
It's sooo good!


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

Roast'em until they're soft - about an hour - you can wrap them in tinfoil - and peel them afterward. the greens are good sauteed - of course wash them well.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

I like to peel them before cooking, otherwise they tend to have a 'dirt' taste. Then I cut them into slices and boil them for about 10 minutes, add a dab of butter a a tbsp of vinegar and eat. Or, I roast them with a roast (with the carrots and potatoes), wrap them in tinfoil with other veggies and do in the oven or on the BBQ, or on a roasting pan. Everything they are cooked with turns pink though, so be forewarned


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Yum, beets!!!

Here's how to roast the bottoms...

Heat the oven to 375°F. Scrub the beets and trim off any leafy tops. Wrap beets in aluminum foil and place on the middle rack of the oven. Roast until tender and easily pierced with a knife, about 1 hour. Remove from the oven and let cool. Peel the beets using a paring knife or by pushing the skin with your fingers. You can make a wonderful simple salad with just sliced roasted beets, feta cheese and a little lemon juice.

Here's how to saute the tops...

Strip off the greens from the red ribs. Coursely chop the greens and set aside. Slice the ribs crosswise, as you would celery. Saute the ribs in olive oil with a clove or two of sliced garlic. When the ribs are tender, add the chopped greens and stir until the greens are wilted and tender. Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve warm.

LOL! I've just made myself hungry! I think I'm going to have to go buy some beets.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

The greens are great: cook them the same way you'd cook spinach, kale, or other leafy greens.

In her _New Vegetarian Kitchen_, Lorna Sass has a recipe for quick pickled beets. You basically pressure cook them--thick slices, FWIW-- for about 8-10 minutes with apple cider and apple-cidery spices like allspice, mace, and nutmeg. Send me a PM if you're interested, and I'll dig up the actual recipe.


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

Yummy... although I can never find pumpkin seeds so we use pine nuts.
http://www.mothering.com/sections/re...een-salad.html


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

I like to roast mine. I scrub them well, cut them into a 1" dice, toss them with a diced onion, olive oil and sea salt and roast in a 400* oven for 20 - 30 minutes. I serve them over brown rice with goat cheese - like manchego or goat gouda. YUM!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

The easiest way I have to cook beets is to rinse them off, cut off the tops, and put them in a glass bread pan with a cup of water (for 5-8 beets; adjust accordingly). Roast them for about 45 minutes, let them cool a bit, then slip the skins off with your fingers and do what you will to them.

This is my favorite recipe. I got it from one of our CSA newsletters last year.

6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 1/2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon minced garlic

7 medium-large beets (about 3 inches in diameter) with greens
1 cup water
2 tablespoons chopped drained capers

3/4 cup crumbled feta cheese (about 3 ounces)

Preparation
Preheat oven to 375°F. Whisk oil, vinegar and garlic in small bowl to blend. Season dressing generously with salt and pepper.

Cut green tops off beets; reserve tops. Arrange beets in single layer in 13x9x2-inch baking dish; add 1 cup water. Cover; bake until beets are tender when pierced with knife, about 1 hour 10 minutes. Peel beets while warm. Cut beets in half and slice thinly. Transfer to large bowl. Mix in capers and 1/4 cup dressing. Season with salt and pepper.

Cut stems off beet greens; discard stems. Wash greens. Transfer greens, with some water still clinging to leaves, to large pot. Stir over high heat until just wilted but still bright green, about 4 minutes. Drain greens; squeeze out excess moisture. Cool; chop coarsely.

Transfer greens to medium bowl. Toss with enough dressing to coat. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Arrange beets in center of platter. Surround with greens; sprinkle with feta. Drizzle with any remaining dressing.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Interesting how several of you mentioned beets with feta, because thats what i had at the restaurant. They did beets with feta on top of chopped romaine hearts and a balsamic reduction and cracked pepper on top. MMMM!!! I can't wait to make these things







:


----------



## StarMom2 (Apr 29, 2008)

They are also good with blue cheese instead of feta for a variation.

We like to microwave them with potatoes, onions, and carrots. Then you can add butter and S&P. Yum! My 1yr old loves them. She ends up with a purple diaper or two the next day.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

we like them raw. DH makes an awesome raw salad with beets, radishes, onions, sweet potatoes (yes, raw), carrots, dressed with lemon juice and salt and pepper and cilantro. everything is shredded. it rocks my world. and i don't even like beets normally.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Am I the only one that steams them? I used to boil them, but I feel like steaming minimizes nutrient loss. Of course, I could be totally wrong there. I also steam potatoes, both whole with skins on.

I'm going to try that Moroccan recipe, OakBerry. Too easy and sounds yummy, thanks!


----------



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

I steam them!

My favourite way to eat beets is called Zippy Beets. I think it's from the Harrowsmith Cookbook.

Basically, it's a honey mustard sauce that you pour over the steamed beets.

Mix together some mustard, some honey, some Worcestershire sauce, some salt, and some butter in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, then pour over the steamed beets.







:


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BedHead* 
I like to peel them before cooking, otherwise they tend to have a 'dirt' taste. Then I cut them into slices and boil them for about 10 minutes, add a dab of butter a a tbsp of vinegar and eat. Or, I roast them with a roast (with the carrots and potatoes), wrap them in tinfoil with other veggies and do in the oven or on the BBQ, or on a roasting pan. Everything they are cooked with turns pink though, so be forewarned









Really? This is why I can't handle beets...the dirt taste. I've been steaming with skins and then peeling.

I'm going to try taking the skins off first!

But I steam them too. I like to steam veggies (at least when they end up not tasting like dirt!). Beets take about 40 minutes (which is really long for steaming veggies) and I suspect it would be the same without skins.


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

i steam 'em, bake 'em, roast 'em, shred 'em in salads, make and can borscht, occasionally take a bite out of one as if it were an apple... we love beets around here.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

I cut them into wedges, season and douse in a little olive oil and balsamic vinegar, then roast them. YUM!


----------



## mama2be11 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BedHead* 
I like to peel them before cooking, otherwise they tend to have a 'dirt' taste.

Really? I guess I have never noticed a dirt taste. I dunno maybe I just like the taste of dirt.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2be11* 
Really? I guess I have never noticed a dirt taste. I dunno maybe I just like the taste of dirt.









We were having a conversation about this at work the other day. Turned out that the beet-haters described the taste as "dirt" and the beet-lovers called it "earthy." I think we might just all be interpreting the same taste differently!


----------



## mama2be11 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
We were having a conversation about this at work the other day. Turned out that the beet-haters described the taste as "dirt" and the beet-lovers called it "earthy."









:


----------

